# Wooden Rims For 28 inch Tubular



## filmonger (Mar 28, 2012)

I Have Just finished my project of creating 28 inch Wooden wheels for Tubular tires and i will be selling these on a regular basis for those who are interested....They fit proper reproduction tires such as those produced by richard dean as well as modern 700c tires and look good with both. The rims I produce are all made in America with wood sourced locally. They are all 36 hole at the moment - but the the hole pattern be changed ( I can take requests for different hole drilling patterns ) - since they are all handmade to order other requests such as finish / color can be accommodated. The rims are a direct copy from an 1890 bicycle I purchased a little over a year ago. Feel free to have a look on www.sacroboscorims.com for these rims if anyone is interested - I have called them "Kestral flyer". 

I also have a stock of a few tires produced by richard dean that I am calling St. Albins for resale. I will try and keep a few of his tires stock at all times if possible - though slightly dependent upon production by Richard. 

In the coming months I will be producing different sizes of the Kestral flyer as well as wooden clincher rim models. So keep an eye out and feel free to e-mail me with requests. Also in the works is a Bloc chain but this has proven very difficult to produce....though I seem to have solved the problem and will let everyone know once I am in production with this item.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Mar 28, 2012)

Here is a source for block chain in the UK:
http://www.rmfowler.co.uk/block.html


----------



## filmonger (Mar 28, 2012)

*RE: Many thanks for the Block chain connection*

Many thanks Andrew - will look into it right away....you cannot imagine the hours I have spent attempting to get what I need machined.   







Andrew Gorman said:


> Here is a source for block chain in the UK:
> http://www.rmfowler.co.uk/block.html


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Mar 28, 2012)

Great looking rims!! when are you looking at doing a clincher? Plus what would the price be for a set. I am assuming that the tubular rims you have are 195 each with washers and nipples.


----------



## filmonger (Mar 29, 2012)

*Price*

Yes... they are 195.00 for each rim. As each one is handmade we can give you a choice of wood as well as other options like a stripe through one layer of a different kind of wood giving it a fantastic look. We also have quite a few options with finish depending upon your choice of wood for the rim. For example - if you choose to have your wheels made from White Oak you can get a really distinct finish by exposing the wood to ammonia fumes - it gives the rim a very interesting darker color. We use most hardwoods - so just ask if you have a preference for a specific kind of wood. 

Secondly - the clincher rims should be available in 2-3 months. I will keep everyone informed of our progress here and on our website.


----------



## circa1939 (Apr 6, 2012)

Ammonia fuming wood,.... very Stickley of you!


----------



## filmonger (Apr 7, 2012)

*Stickley*

We do our best to please.... 







circa1939 said:


> Ammonia fuming wood,.... very Stickley of you!


----------

